# Adjusting skid shoes and scraper bar



## Turbo1002 (Jun 8, 2017)

From what I have been reading here on this forum many set the scraper bar about 1/8 inch off the ground. If the scraper bar and shoes are both adjustable which is set first? I would think the shoes are set first to adjust how far off the ground the auger blades are. Then set the scraper bar 1/8 higher. Do you want the auger blades as close to the ground as possible which makes the scraper and shoes short or the auger blades high off the ground which extends the scraper bar and shoes out? Any recommendations how to make these adjustments?


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

What brand and model snowblowers do you have? It will vary.


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

Keep the cutter bar in stout, perhaps 1/4" revealed on the top surface. Before you do anything set the tires pressures equal and get it on a flat floor. The scraper bar wants to be set to true up the bottom of the machine. You can do this with the skids off. Get the machine so the scraper naturally wants to be parallel to grade.

Once the machine is true add the skids. On pristine pavement 1/8" paint paddles) is the classic spacing. On a gravel driveway you may want as much as 3/4". The setting should prevent the bar from snagging and making the machine buck. With this all set the scraper bar will last forever and the skids will be perishable.

Pete


----------



## Turbo1002 (Jun 8, 2017)

it is a Murray F24840202. 8HP 24" If I push the scraper bar and shoes up all the way the auger blades will touch the ground.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm a tad confused on a couple of the statements here. Best to add a couple of pictures on your auger assembly to confirm things.


"Technically" you don't need a scraper bar if all you deal with is soft snow and it doesn't drag on the ground. Now let's get away from that perfect scenario and get to the real world. The scraper bar protects the bottom of the auger housing and helps get stuck hard stuff off the ground surface so it can enter the auger housing.


How far the scraper bar sticks out depends on the blower and how it was designed. On most of my machines (especially if I make a scraper bar) I typically like to have them stick out beyond the lowest part of the housing by at least 1/4". If anything should drag on the concrete, I want it something easily replaced vs. having to get out the welder. I've had more than one where the bottom of the auger housing or sides have been work off or damaged because the skids were too low and wore off the scraper bar over time.


Now on the skids, the Searasaurus had some round metal disks on the sides of the housing when new. The rust up, wear uneven etc. I've gone with the longest skids I can find with a slotted center hole. I then make some stops that go between the mounting bolt and the skid, that keeps the housing from dropping and with 2 different lengths from the hole, it's easy to adjust to both of my preferred depths. One nice thing about using 1 hole is the skids can rock up and down a little as needed on those rough surfaces but always be at the right depth.


Hope that helps.


----------



## unknown1 (Dec 13, 2015)

These videos show how to do it. Picture paints 1000 words. They show the order in which you do the adjustments.

The most important consideration is to protect the auger bucket and augers from damage by avoiding any contact with the ground.

The next consideration is (perhaps) to minimize wear on the scraper by having it slightly off the ground for smooth concrete surfaces (say 1/8 inch or maybe the thickness of a home depot paint-stir stick)

Finally, if you are on gravel, instead of the scraper being slightly off the ground (say 1/8 inch) you may want it much higher (say 7/8 inch).
Whatever scraper height you choose, once you have it set parallel to a flat concrete surface, the height of the scraper is adjusted by raising or lowering the skids.

As the shoes wear down (over time) you may need to re-tweak the height adjustment to continue to protect the scraper and (most importantly) the auger bucket & augers.

Videos: https://www.google.com/search?biw=1920&bih=926&tbm=vid&q=adjusting+scraper+and+skid+shoes&oq=adjusting+scraper+and+skid+shoes&gs_l=psy-ab.12...253700.253700.0.255827.1.1.0.0.0.0.113.113.0j1.1.0....0...1..64.psy-ab..0.0.0....0.AD5WVAwftu4


----------

